

Choice of Work - gnosis
http://daniellefong.com/2008/06/26/the-choice-of-work/

======
devmonk
This was a neat post, but the word "leaderless" in the following statement
should be removed. All large, successful efforts have leaders. If there is
more than one effort, there are more than one leader:

"I intend to help grow large, leaderless, open organizations, and so I’d do
almost anything for a chance to work with Caterina Fake, or Linus Torvalds."

Even nomadic tribes have strong leaders. Look at Afghanistan.

